# Water heater stands are still code ...correct???



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I get some dumb ass who calls me about 3.30 this afternoon and asks me to come out and make right a water heater mess that a freind installed for him 2 weeks ago.... First off its a 75 gallon heater now sitting on the floor of the garage and the chimmney is only a 3 inch going to it...

the freind could not figure out how to connect the flu pipe so he throws a 6x5 reducer on top so the flu pipe is mostly blowing into the garage for the last 2 weeks... I am suprised he did just throw a bunch of duct tape around the flu pipe to get by..... 

we just decided to run away but I told him it was code to raise up that 75 gallon heater on blocks but his freind tells him its ok. They get into a big debate with me about it being a FVIR heater and its not required to be on the stand any longer.... 

I personally believe it wont pass but there is the slight possibility I could be mistaken...

he also did a nice job with the shark bites and the pex pipe....

also told him to leave his garage door open until he gets the furnace man out to increase the flu...

it probably will never happen if they think of the silver alluminum heat tape used on flu pipes........




https://goo.gl/photos/nGnBAtkyK4fbuC2s8


----------



## indyjim (Apr 29, 2017)

Shark bites: makes even the biggest dumbass a super duper handyman. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I haven't heard the code officially change but Bradford White says it's ok not to be raised 18" above floor on FVIR heaters.

http://www.bradfordwhite.com/gas-water-heaters-installed-garages


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Debo22 said:


> I haven't heard the code officially change but Bradford White says it's ok not to be raised 18" above floor on FVIR heaters.
> 
> http://www.bradfordwhite.com/gas-water-heaters-installed-garages


 Thanks but I dont care what they tell me....

Until I get an official letter telling me that I can put them back on the floor they are going on a stand.... If a fire happens in that garage sometime over the next few years and it goes back to that water heater or someone gets burned alive , I could be on the hook for the whole law suit..:blink::blink:.......


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

A GC I do heat/air work for was called out by the inspector for water heater too low in garage. I found that link and he sent it to the city.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Here is the city reply


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I still will install on a stand even though that the code book states that if it is FVIR it doesn't have to be on a stand. Reason being that if it is on the floor and some non-qualified person tampers with it by removing the sight glass, it would still be up on a stand away from flammable vapors that might be closer to ground level.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> I still will install on a stand even though that the code book states that if it is FVIR it doesn't have to be on a stand. Reason being that if it is on the floor and some non-qualified person tampers with it by removing the sight glass, it would still be up on a stand away from flammable vapors that might be closer to ground level.



Thats a very good point tommy..... I have seen many Whilrpool heaters where the site glass has been broken out and the front of the mainifold is not sealed to the unit any longer.......and they have jumpered the high limit fuse with a wire nut......

Its probably not going to be your fault , but you still can get named in
a lawsuit if your name is plastered to the water heater....


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tommy plumber said:


> I still will install on a stand even though that the code book states that if it is FVIR it doesn't have to be on a stand. Reason being that if it is on the floor and some non-qualified person tampers with it by removing the sight glass, it would still be up on a stand away from flammable vapors that might be closer to ground level.


I always install them on a stand also. Yesterday I replaced a water heater and cut out the homeowner made wood stand and installed a metal water heater stand and anchored it to the concrete. 

I just picked up a platform for working on garage water heaters I'll post in the tool section.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> Thats a very good point tommy..... I have seen many Whilrpool heaters where the site glass has been broken out and the front of the mainifold is not sealed to the unit any longer.......and they have jumpered the high limit fuse with a wire nut......
> 
> Its probably not going to be your fault , but you still can get named in
> a lawsuit if your name is plastered to the water heater....















That is exactly my point, people have to be saved from themselves. If I don't install an FVIR W/H on a stand and some one {ie; handyman, home-owner, maintenance personnel, etc.} tampers with it, then we have an un-compliant FVIR W/H sitting on the ground. If some flammable vapor event occurs, then lives are at risk. 

Your point is not to be drawn into a lawsuit Mark, and I agree. But my main focus is first not be somehow bloodguilty if someone were to be horribly burned, injured or killed. But I agree that lawsuits and insurance claims are also a nasty by-product that none of us wants to get entangled in.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

I can't fault anyone for wanting to do all they can t protect their business. A basic question here is how much you want ot "overkill" what is required by code or approved installation instructions.

How about, installing a dedicated mixing valve so an owner can't easily circumvent a limit stop. How about double wall gas lines so a homeowner can't damage or alter your installation.

Many other things can be over designed to accommodate what "may happen". What about doing nothing but underground homes to protect against falling planes or meteorites? It's hard to protect against stupidity. "Stupid is as stupid does". Why not just protect yourself by keeping compliant to code and the manufactures installation instructions?The code is not specifically written to address one type of water heater. It has the basics, then the manufactures approved and tested installation instructions take over.

http://www.hotwater.com/lit/training/320991-000.pdf


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Here's a pic of the one I posted about earlier in the thread. I think the GC's remodel plumber moved it from an area in the garage with a higher roof and room for a stand.


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

I would be wondering about 3 inch crash post.


----------

